# Signature Competition/SOTW 8 (Week Ending October 10th, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
----------



Here we go with our 8th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Oct. 10th, and the voting will be up the 11th and 12th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Favorite Sports Team*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *10/10/08 at 3:00 pm EST*


----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner, name of the team so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. *Composure*
3. Chuck8807
4. Scottysullivan
5. *Steph05050*
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on October 10th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Is no one interested in signing up this week? If it's because the topic sucks let me know and I'll make it a different one.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Im in.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

why is there so little participants?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have no idea. It's kind of annoying.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Im working on mine now. My grandma has been in the hospital all this week so I haven't had much time.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's cool just get it in by tomorrow around 5ish if not earlier.

I hope your grandma is ok.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah she is all good, she is actually suppose to get out today. Here is my tag since I won't be back until later today:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well here is mine


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

The Blitzburgh Steelers...


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Inter Milan


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my entry.


----------

